# Thinking about ''σκέφτοντας'' [sic] vs ''σκεπτόμενος''



## efi (Jun 28, 2008)

Συναντώ όλο και πιο συχνά την ενεργητική μετοχή. Εσείς τι λέτε; Είναι σωστή; Εδώ τό 'χω ν' αρχίσω να την υποστηρίζω. Δε λέω, καλό το ''σκεπτόμενος'', αλλά μου θυμίζει πράγματα μεταξύ homo sapiens και έργων τέχνης.


----------



## danae (Jun 28, 2008)

Όχι. 
Σκεπτόμενος ή, αν δεν σου αρέσει, ανάλυσέ την: καθώς σκέφτεται κτλ.

Όπως επίσης δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ένα ανάποδο παράδειγμα, τον "εορταζόμενο".


----------



## efi (Jun 28, 2008)

danae said:


> Όχι.
> Σκεπτόμενος ή, αν δεν σου αρέσει, ανάλυσέ την: καθώς σκέφτεται κτλ.
> 
> Όπως επίσης δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ένα ανάποδο παράδειγμα, τον "εορταζόμενο".



Σωστά, (το παράδειγμά σου σκοτώνει  αλλά, η μικρή-στο-πίσω-μέρος-του-μυαλού-μου-ένσταση έχει να κάνει με το νόημα του ρήματος. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει ρήμα ''γιορτάζω'' και ρήμα ''γιορτάζεται''.
Εντάξει, δεν υπάρχει ενεργητικό ''σκέφτομαι'', αλλά, αδικία δεν είναι; Αφού αυτός που σκέφτεται ενεργεί...

Μήπως να κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση, μεταξύ μας


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Άλλο πράγμα να συζητήσουμε ποιες σωστές μετοχές μάς αρέσουν και ποιες μας φέρνουν μια αναγούλα και άλλο το συγκεκριμένο λάθος που έχει να κάνει με την τάση να φτιάχνουμε (να φτιάχνουν κάποιοι) ενεργητική μετοχή από αποθετικά ρήματα (δηλ. ρήματα σε -όμαι με ενεργητική διάθεση) για να μη βάλουμε τη «λόγια» μετοχή σε -όμενος. Και έτσι είναι γεμάτο το διαδίκτυο από _*εκμεταλλεύοντας, *αναρωτώντας, *ειρωνεύοντας, *αστειεύοντας, *εργάζοντας, *συλλογίζοντας_ κ.τ.ό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Να μην ξεχάσω να προσθέσω: «και διηγώντας τα να κλαις».


----------



## danae (Jun 28, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Έτσι είναι τα αποθετικά ρήματα...

Τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου, Νίκελ. Εγώ πάντως κάτι παθαίνω με όλα όσα ανέφερες, εκτός από το "διηγώντας" (στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο)...

Για μένα είναι τελείως διαφορετικές οι αποκλίσεις στην εκφορά του λόγου, όταν γίνονται από κάποιον που τον κατέχει και ξέρει τι κάνει. Εκεί βρίσκεται η ποίηση.


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω, βρε παιδιά... Εγώ, πάντως, την αμαρτία μου θα την πω: Μερικές τέτοιες μετοχές, αρχίζω και τις βλέπω με ολοένα και μεγαλύτερη συμπάθεια. Όχι ότι θα τις χρησιμοποιούσα (είμαι και λίγο ''κότα'') αλλά, εντάξει, δε μου φαίνεται ότι με πυροβολεί και κανένας με μαργαριτοβόλο!
Αναρωτιέμαι, όμως, αν είμαι η μόνη...


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Να μην ξεχάσω να προσθέσω: «και διηγώντας τα να κλαις».



Πώ πώ!!! Συγκινήθηκα! Τώρα, τις συμπαθώ περισσότερο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

efi said:


> δε μου φαίνεται ότι με πυροβολεί και κανένας με μαργαριτοβόλο!


Οι μαργαριτοβόλοι χρησιμοποιούν μυδραλιοβόλα. Θέλω να πω ότι τον τσαπατσούλικο λόγο δεν τον κάνει ένα λαθάκι ή ένας γλωσσικός ακροβατισμός. Άλλωστε, τα αποθετικά είναι ποικιλοτρόπως προβληματικά (έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει τους _εκμεταλλευόμενους_ και τις _μετοχές που διαπραγματεύονται_, νομίζω).


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2008)

Ε, ναι.

Κι ο Σκαρίμπας τα έγραφε αυτά, π.χ.

_ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ φτάσαμε λοιπόν ή αργήσαμε; Και ίδια
Πως κάμψαμε της χίμαιρας μαζί το ακρωτήριο;
Δώθες *ερχόντας* πήραμε καρδιά, ματιές και φρύδια
- περίεργο γιατί καρδιά, γιατί ματιές μυστήριο!
_
(Η τράτα, από τους Εαυτούληδες, κάπου 1938)

Θαρρώ πως οι μετοχές αυτές είναι πια δόκιμες.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι πως είναι ζήτημα του πώς αισθάνεται ο καθένας με αυτό. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να τις χρησιμοποιήσω...


----------



## danae (Jun 29, 2008)

Εμένα μου αρέσει οτιδήποτε κάνει πιο πλούσια και όχι πιο φτωχή τη γλώσσα. Και ό,τι διευκολύνει την κατανόηση και μας γλιτώνει από αμφισημίες. Το να σχηματίσουμε ενεργητικό τύπο στα αποθετικά μού φαίνεται ότι περιπλέκει τα πράγματα. Μετά θα επεκταθεί και στα παθητικά και θα αναρωτιόμαστε μήπως το "προβληματίζοντας" σημαίνει "προβληματιζόμενος". 

Και, sarant, ο Σκαρίμπας είναι Σκαρίμπας και η ποίηση ποίηση. Δεν είναι μονοσήμαντη ούτε λογική. Αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν ποίηση.


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

Είναι, ε; Τι χαρά! Όχι, δε θ' αρχίσω να τις χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά τα παραδείγματά σας είναι καταλυτικά! 
Σας ευχαριστώ! (σχεδόν σας αγαπώ


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

Ούτε εγώ αισθάνομαι αρκετά άνετα ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσω μια τέτοια μετοχή (μπορεί, βέβαια, να το έχω ήδη κάνει άθελά μου- όρκο δεν παίρνω) αλλά, παρατηρώ, ότι σιγά σιγά, χάνεται και η ικανοποίηση που παίρνω όταν τη διορθώνω :-}


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

*διηγώντας*
Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει απλώς «προφ. μεε. _διηγώντας_», αλλά το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά έχει μία έκπληξη: «*διηγούμαι*_· δηγούμαι· εδηγούμαι·__ *ενεργ. διηγώ*·__ μτχ. διηγώντας._» Μαρτυρείται δηλαδή ενεργητική μορφή; Διότι σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση ο σχηματισμός της μετοχής θα ήταν κανονικός.

*έρχοντας*
Το ΛΚΝ δεν το αναφέρει ούτε ως προφορικό ούτε ως λαϊκότροπο ούτε ως λογοτεχνικό τύπο. Το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά δίνει «*έρχομαι*_· έλθομαι· έρκομαι·__ αόρ. ήρτα· ήρχα·__ προστ.__αορ. άλα· έλα· ελάστενε·__ *μτχ. ενεστ. έρκοντα· ερκόντα· ερχάμενος· έρχοντας·*_* μτχ.αορ. ελθόντας·*_ μτχ. παρκ. (ε)λθωμένος· ’ρθωμένος· ’ρχωμένος._», οπότε κι αυτό μαρτυρείται. Βέβαια, ομολογώ ότι μου γεννήθηκε η απορία πώς ορθογραφείται όταν δεν είναι προπαροξύτονο, αλλά παροξύτονο (όπως στο Σκαρίμπα): ερχόντας ή ερχώντας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Μα δεν διαμορφώνεται η γλώσσα ούτε από το _διηγώντας_ του Σολωμού (που είναι πανέμορφο μέσα στο μέτρο του, με το αντικείμενό του) ούτε από το _Επέστρεφε_ του Καβάφη (σιγά μην ευθύνεται αυτός για όλες τις αυξημένες προστακτικές!). Και το _*ερχόντας_ είναι παρατονισμός, ή του sarant ή του skarib. Το _έρχοντας_ είναι το παράνομο που κυκλοφορεί.

Περισσότερα, άλλη ώρα. Τώρα να επισημάνω τη θεαματική είσοδο της efi, που κόντεψε να μας αγαπήσει σε ένα νήμα μόνο!


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

Συγγνώμη (για το κόλλημα), αλλά αν υπάρχει ''έρχοντας'' γιατί, παρακαλώ, να μην υπάρχει ''*σκέφτοντας'';

(Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, το ''σας αγαπώ'' μη νομίσετε ότι το εννοώ, για να σας καλοπιάσω το είπα :-Ρ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

efi said:


> Συγγνώμη (για το κόλλημα), αλλά αν υπάρχει ''έρχοντας'' γιατί, παρακαλώ, να μην υπάρχει ''*σκέφτοντας'';


Υπάρχουν, πλάι πλάι, στις σκοτεινές γωνιές της παρανομίας και κυκλοφορούν αγέρωχα μόνο με διαπρεπείς περιθωριακούς ή μεταξύ άλλων παρανόμων. Αποφεύγουν να κυκλοφορούν με τον «καλό» τον κόσμο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Ωραίο το πρωθυπουργικό «Χρειαζόμαστε όλοι» με τη σημασία «Είμαστε όλοι απαραίτητοι». Μόνο μη μείνει σαν σλόγκαν, γιατί θα χρειαζόμαστε όλοι ηρεμιστικά στο τέλος.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Άλλο πράγμα να συζητήσουμε ποιες σωστές μετοχές μάς αρέσουν και ποιες μας φέρνουν μια αναγούλα και άλλο το συγκεκριμένο λάθος που έχει να κάνει με την τάση να φτιάχνουμε (να φτιάχνουν κάποιοι) ενεργητική μετοχή από αποθετικά ρήματα (δηλ. ρήματα σε -όμαι με ενεργητική διάθεση) για να μη βάλουμε τη «λόγια» μετοχή σε -όμενος. Και έτσι είναι γεμάτο το διαδίκτυο από _*εκμεταλλεύοντας, *αναρωτώντας, *ειρωνεύοντας, *αστειεύοντας, *εργάζοντας, *συλλογίζοντας_ κ.τ.ό.



Μερικές φορές, ωστόσο, η χρήση τέτοιων τύπων (αστειεύοντας, ειρωνεύοντας) γίνεται με τέτοια φυσικότητα που θεωρώ έως και απίθανη οποιαδήποτε πρόθεση του ομιλητή να εκφράσει γλωσσική στάση απέναντι στο λόγιο αντίστοιχό τους (ορθό και αποδεκτό κατά τ' άλλα!). Δεν ξέρω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Μα απόλυτη φυσικότητα είχε και το πρωθυπουργικό «Χρειάζονται όλοι». Η φυσικότητα αυτή είναι η γέφυρα που καθιερώνει κάποια μέρα τους «λανθασμένους» τύπους στη θέση των παλιών — επειδή οι παλιοί είναι σωστοί λόγω κανόνων και παράδοσης, αλλά συχνά αφύσικοι. Είναι ευλογημένοι πολλοί απ' αυτούς που στηλιτεύουμε εδώ μέσα επειδή απ' αυτούς θα έρθει το καινούργιο, όχι από εμάς που φοβόμαστε μην πατήσουμε πέρα από την κόκκινη γραμμή! ;)


----------



## xefteri (Nov 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο το πρωθυπουργικό «Χρειαζόμαστε όλοι» με τη σημασία «Είμαστε όλοι απαραίτητοι». Μόνο μη μείνει σαν σλόγκαν, γιατί θα χρειαζόμαστε όλοι ηρεμιστικά στο τέλος.



Μήπως παίζει να 'ναι κανένας αγγλισμός ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων; 
Μην τον παρεξηγούμε τον καημενούλη, βιώνει το δράμα της διπλογλωσσίας (λέμε και καμιά κοτσάνα να περνά η ώρα! )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως, να πω την αμαρτία μου, σε χαλαρό ρέτζιστερ μπορεί να μην το διόρθωνα αυτό, ενώ εξακολουθώ να διορθώνω παντού τις «μετοχές που διαπραγματεύονται» και, συνήθως, το «τρέχω το πρόγραμμα».


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Για μένα λάθος ανάλογο με το "οι μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται" είναι αυτό που έχουν καθιερώσει εδώ και καιρό οι τράπεζες: Αποδίδουν το banking με τον όρο τραπεζική. 

Π.χ. online banking = ηλεκτρονική τραπεζική.

Υπάρχει στην ελληνική γλώσσα ουσιαστικό τραπεζική; Δεν μπορούσαν να πουν "ηλεκτρονικές συναλλαγές" ή κάτι παρόμοιο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι η _τραπεζική_ είναι όχι μόνο καθιερωμένος αλλά και απόλυτα έγκυρος και λογικός σχηματισμός, όπως η _πληροφορική_. Πάνω απ' όλα, απλός και εύκολος. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2010)

Προσθέτω στα του Νίκελ και τα *λιανική τραπεζική* = *retail banking*, *επιχειρηματική τραπεζική* = *corporate & business banking*.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2010)

Για σταθείτε, όμως. Η Πληροφορική είναι νέος κλάδος και χρειάστηκε ένα καινούργιο όνομα, το οποίο είναι εκατό τοις εκατό νεολογισμός, δεν υπήρχε πιο πριν ως επίθετο· υπήρχε μόνο το "πληροφοριακός". Οι τραπεζικές συναλλαγές γιατί χρειάζονται νεολογισμό για να μεταφράσουμε το banking, χρησιμοποιώντας μάλιστα μια λέξη που υπάρχει ήδη ως επίθετο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Για όλους τους λόγους που δημιουργούμε νέους όρους. Επειδή είναι αντίστοιχος, επειδή είναι μονολεκτικός, επειδή είναι εξίσου αόριστος και περιεκτικός (_banking_ και _τραπεζική_ δεν είναι μόνο συναλλαγές, είναι ολόκληρη η επιστήμη ή ο κλάδος). Και δεν είναι εμπόδιο που είναι από το επίθετο. Και η _Ελληνική_ έτσι ξεκίνησε.


----------



## danae (Nov 16, 2010)

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα λένε "αυτή περιποιείται πολύ" (εννοείται τον εαυτό της).


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2012)

Βρήκα σε αναπάντεχο κείμενο μια παθητική σύνταξη αποθετικού:
...Το συντελεσθέν, Κύριε Πρόεδρε, έργον της Μονάδος μου οφείλεται εις την γενναιότητα και το πνεύμα αυτοθυσίας πάντων, συναισθήματα, άτινα Σεις ενεπνεύσατε επί 4ετίαν δια των Εθνικών Σας Κηρυγμάτων, και εν γένει εις την Εθνικήν αισιοδοξίαν ήτις διεχύθη από της 4ης Αυγούστου και έχει ενστερνισθεί παρά πάντων.
(Τηλεγράφημα αντιστρατήγου Γ. Τσολάκογλου προς Ι. Μεταξά, Δεκ. 1940, από Ιστ. Ελλ. Έθνους, ΙΕ, σ. 389β,3).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2012)

Costas said:


> Βρήκα σε αναπάντεχο κείμενο μια παθητική σύνταξη αποθετικού:
> ...Το συντελεσθέν, Κύριε Πρόεδρε, έργον της Μονάδος μου οφείλεται εις την γενναιότητα και το πνεύμα αυτοθυσίας πάντων, συναισθήματα, άτινα Σεις ενεπνεύσατε επί 4ετίαν δια των Εθνικών Σας Κηρυγμάτων, και εν γένει εις την Εθνικήν αισιοδοξίαν ήτις διεχύθη από της 4ης Αυγούστου και έχει ενστερνισθεί παρά πάντων.
> (Τηλεγράφημα αντιστρατήγου Γ. Τσολάκογλου προς Ι. Μεταξά, Δεκ. 1940, από Ιστ. Ελλ. Έθνους, ΙΕ, σ. 389β,3).



Εθνικιστής καραβανάς. Καθόλου παράξενο. Ήταν την εποχή που μάθαιναν τα "γερά ελληνικά".



xefteri said:


> Μήπως παίζει να 'ναι κανένας αγγλισμός ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων;
> Μην τον παρεξηγούμε τον καημενούλη, βιώνει το δράμα της διπλογλωσσίας (λέμε και καμιά κοτσάνα να περνά η ώρα! )



Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι αγγλισμός. Το "χρειάζομαι" με την σημασία "είμαι απαραίτητος" το ακούω συχνά-πυκνά. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι προφορικός τύπος, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται και στον Νότο. Συνηθέστερα ακούγεται σε ερώτηση:

_-Χρειάζομαι σε τίποτα;
-Μπα, όχι, τα καταφέρνουμε._


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2012)

Σήμερα στο in.gr:

Από τις εκατοντάδες ηχογραφημένες συνομιλίες προέκυψε ότι οι αστυνομικοί είχαν «συναλλαγές» με τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, υπόσχοντάς τους άλλοτε διάφορες ποσότητες προκειμένου να «εκμαιεύσουν» πληροφορίες για τη δράση άλλων κυκλωμάτων και άλλοτε ευνοϊκές καταθέσεις σε κατηγορούμενους που εμπλέκονταν σε υποθέσεις ναρκωτικών.




Είναι θέμα άλλου νήματος γιατί οι "συναλλαγές" και το "εκμαιεύσουν" είναι σε εισαγωγικά. Δεν είναι πραγματικές συναλλαγές; Είναι δήθεν συναλλαγές; Και το "εκμαιεύω" εδώ δεν είναι με την κυριολεκτική του σημασία;

*εκμαιεύω* *-ομαι* Ρ5.1 *:* *α.*με πλάγιο τρόπο (με έντεχνες και κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις) αναγκάζω κπ. να παραδεχτεί αυτό που επιθυμώ· (πρβ. _αποσπώ_): ~_ από κπ. τη συγκατάθεσή του. Tους εκμαιεύσαμε την υπόσχεση ότι Kατόρθωσε να εκμαιεύσει την ομολογία του._ *β.* με πλάγιο τρόπο (με έντεχνες και κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις) αναγκάζω κπ. να μου αποκαλύψει κτ. (ένα μυστικό, μια πληροφορία κτλ.)· αποσπώ τεχνηέντως: _Aνυποψίαστος καθώς ήταν, εύκολα του εκμαίευσαν την αλήθεια. H προσπάθειά μας να εκμαιεύσουμε την άποψή του, σκόνταφτε στην επίμονη και ανέκφραστη σιωπή του._ ||_ Mπορούμε να εκμαιεύσουμε, μέσα από τη σιωπή τους, μια νέα φωνή._


----------



## bernardina (Dec 31, 2012)

Με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα _και_ αυτό το νήμα που αγνοούσα (θενκς, Άλεξ!) και με έκπληξη παρατήρησα την απουσία του _όντας_.
Αλλά τι να πω... _είναι κι αυτή μια κάποια στάσις. Νιώθεται.;)


_ 
Bonus track

Ευγενικιά περήφανη μελαγχολία
Ύψος χαμόγελο και λευτεριά
Επιτέλους σας βρίσκω στην όχθη της καρδιάς μου
Ένα βράδυ όπου η θάλασσα εισχωρεί
Βαθιά στις χώρες των βουνών

Ένα βράδυ όπου νιώθεται κανείς πιο νέος από τη νιότη του
Βράδυ όπου πόνεσε πολύ μα όπου πια τίποτε δεν είναι μάταιο
Τίποτε για τη στάχτη.

Ποίηση Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, μουσική Νότη Μαυρουδή.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουνα κι εγώ να βάλω ένα "ονειρεύοντας..." σε τίτλο (dreaming of...), αλλά το έπαιξα safe κι έβαλα "βλέποντας όνειρα με..." Γιατί σε βιβλία δεν μπορείς να βάζεις sic όπως ο Σάραντ (εκτός κι αν είναι γραμμένα από σένα). Το γράφω αυτό για να δείξω πώς με την αυτολογοκρισία δημιουργούνται και πλαστές στατιστικές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα _και_ αυτό το νήμα που αγνοούσα (θενκς, Άλεξ!) και με έκπληξη παρατήρησα την απουσία του _όντας_.


Για το _όντας _τα λέμε και ξέχωρα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5046-όντας-κλίνεται


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2014)

Μόλις άκουσα σε σοβαρό ραδιοσταθμό τον ανταποκριτή να λέει ότι ο τάδε πολιτικός έστειλε μια επιστολή στον τάδε παράγοντα, υπόσχοντας να...


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2014)

...
Να τα τα υπεσχημένα! :-D I think it's brown, I'd flush it down.


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2015)

Από τις (αθλητικές) ειδήσεις της ΝΕΡΙΤ. Μίλησε λέει το νέο μεταγραφικό απόκτημα του Παναθηναϊκού, που έκανε λόγο για πολλές νίκες, _οραματίζοντας_ το Φάιναλ Φορ.


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2015)

Βάρναλης, χρονογράφημα, 1941

Αλλά ξαφνικά δίπλα του πεντέξι παιδάκια κυλιστήκανε χάμου παλεύοντας και *ξελαρυγγίζοντας* με τέτοιες στριγκές φωνές, που όλο του το είναι ξεσχίστηκε σε χίλια κομμάτια.

Αφού είναι "ξελαρυγγίζομαι" ή "ξελαρυγγιάζομαι", η μετοχή του Βάρναλη είναι τύπου "σκέφτοντας", όχι; Και βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσε να γράψει "ξελαρυγγιαζόμενα" (!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2015)

Με ενέπνευσε το _παλεύοντας_ και βρήκα αρκετά *μάχοντας*:

Υποστηρίζει ότι είναι καλύτερα οι Μουσουλμάνοι να πεθάνουν μάχοντας την κυβέρνησή τους παρά να ζήσουν υπό την εξουσία της. 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=249658

Δεν είναι μονάχο, υπάρχουν αρκετά:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="μάχοντας"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=24HEVZunD8O4Ue2xn_AP


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2018)

Γκουγκλίζεται: 
Λάβετε εντελώς δωρεάν ... επισκέπτοντας τον ιστότοπο...


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2021)

«Με μαύρα ρούχα θα γυρνώ μετά το χωρισμό μας
σαν την νεκρή θα περπατώ *σκέφτοντας *το δεσμό μας»
~Κρητική μαντινάδα

«Στέκοντας πύργος φαίνεσαι, *κάθοντας *κυπαρίσσι
του Κάστρου είσαι μιναρές και τω Χανιώ 'σαι βρύση»
~Κρητική μαντινάδα

«Αποταχιάς στο σπίτι μας *κάθοντας *μετά σένα
τα βάσανα εθυμήθηκα απόχω καμωμένα
του Γύπαρη και το ζιμιό άρχιζα ν’ ατιμάζω
τη γνώμη μου κι αλύπητη πολλά να τήνε κράζω»
~Γεώργιος Χορτάτσης, Πανώρια

«Έτσι παιδί μου με τα κλάματα θα λειώσεις το μουτράκι σου
και θα πουντιάσεις *κάθοντας* έξω απ' την πόρτα του τρελού.»
~Ρουφίνος, Παλατινή Ανθολογία, μετάφραση Ανδρέα Λεντάκη

«Κι' ήρθα οχ τα πλοία τώρα εδώ στον κάμπο· τι άμα φέξει,
θα πιάσει πόλεμο ο στρατός στο κάστρο γύρω πάλι,
τι παν να σκάσουν *κάθοντας*, και πού ναν τους βαστάξουν
οι στρατηγοί που πόλεμο διψούν τα παλικάρια!»
~Ιλιάδα, μετάφραση Αλέξανδρου Πάλλη








~ Εισαγωγή εις την ελληνικήν σύνταξιν, υπό του ιππότου Κωνσταντίνου Ασωπίου, καθηγητού των ελληνικών γραμμάτων εν τη Ιονίω Ακαδημία, 1841 https://goo.gl/6DeXHa


----------

